# La Caverna in Temple Bar 20% off voucher



## Ciaraella (27 Jan 2009)

La Caverna (beside Luigi Malones in Temple Bar, Dublin) have a voucher on their website for 20% off your total bill from Sunday to Thursday, just a happy customer!


----------



## Caveat (27 Jan 2009)

One of the best little homely, good value restaurants in Dublin city centre just got better!


----------



## dodo (8 Feb 2009)

Just went onto their site, it states Valentines day 2008 , so I hope that voucher is not from last year,I will ring them as I want to have a meal next Sunday before we go to see Lordi.Thanks for the tip


----------



## Leo (9 Feb 2009)

dodo said:


> Just went onto their site, it states Valentines day 2008 , so I hope that voucher is not from last year,I will ring them as I want to have a meal next Sunday before we go to see Lordi.Thanks for the tip


 
Wondered that myself, states on the page that it's valid until November 30th, but voucher itself is valid until 10/02/09. So no good for next Sunday unless they update it.
Leo


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Feb 2009)

Leo said:


> Wondered that myself, states on the page that it's valid until November 30th, but voucher itself is valid until 10/02/09. So no good for next Sunday unless they update it.
> Leo



Not likely for busy Valentines.


----------



## dodo (9 Feb 2009)

Any body know any special deals around the temple bar area for a nice meal on the 15th Feb


----------

